# Do goats (first time mothers) normally hide their kids??



## DLZA (Feb 12, 2011)

I am new to goats and we had a goat that just turned one and has had her first kid just three days ago. She had a single birth and seems to be fine, but she takes her kid in the woods and hides it in brush every afternoon. She does her normal grazing without the kid. In the morning the kid is with her jumping around and into everything and seems fine. Is this normal for goats to hide their kids like this?? Does this hurt the kids growth at all? Thank you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome!! I have one mom who kinda keeps her kid off to the side away from everyone. That is also the way her personality is without a kid. I would think it is ok as long as the kid is eating and acting lively. I Always try and handle my kids daily so they get used to it especially if they are dairy. So when the kids is around make a point to handle her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never had a doe do that but im sure is possible. I dont have a browse area thats real large so they dont really have a place to easily hide them away or to feel the need to do so.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a mature doe that hides her twins - and they are almost 2 weeks old - she sticks them in the covered area in the corner and will NOT let them out - so I go in there, get them, and bring them out - and then she gets mad cause they start playing with the other kids and so she stands in the middle of all of them..... it is rather funny!

I have another doe - FF - that hides hers in a tree stump - but now that they are about 9 days old - she has backed off a bit!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My does don't seem to hide their kids but the kids like to hide themselves. The kids all try to pile under the ramps in the barn. They also like to try to sleep between a small space of the plywood & the door. They find the strangest places to sleep sometimes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome... :thumb: :greengrin: 

Some of my boers do that........ :wink: 
what it is ...they are a very good mother and want to know where they left their baby ...when they want to go back to find it.... you just have a very caring and loving momma( A keeper)..... :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My does all hide their babies when they go out to graze. They are not very hidden but it is obvious that mama said "stay put" and they stay put. My Nubian doe baby sits. She does not seem to think it is okay to go off and leave babies in the barn.
I always figured it is what they would do in the wild. I know deer do.


----------

